# Preventable deaths



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

RC, this is aweful! People out there are azzes and dont care.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm gonna say probably the person was drunk and hit the horse and kept going because they don't want to get caught drinking and driving and leaving the scene of an accident.
I am sorry for your friend and her horse.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

your probably right...it just makes me sooooo mad that anyone could leave an animal in pain, and dying on the side of the road and not do ANYTHING for it


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Stinks the driver didn't stop


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your friend's loss. I'm tearing up just reading about it. My sister's horse was hit by 2 cars when it broke out one night. Unfortunately the drivers came forward later to sue my dad for damages. They didn't contact the authorities at the time though. Breaks my heart to think about her last moments... I'll rant on right next to you on this one.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Aw man, that is so friggen horrible. So sad for your friend and her horse. I saw a squirrel get hit once and saw he was still trying to get out of the road, obviously paralysed but not killed. I am a complete bleeding heart when it comes to animals in pain and didn't know what to do, so I turned around contemplating my options (like I really had any). Ended up it was dead by the time I got there so I just pulled it out of the road so it wouldn't get smushed completely. 

CANNOT imagine what those people were thinking to drive away and not do anything. The easy answer it they were drunk, but sometimes people just suck without having alcohol on board. If I were the horse owner, I would be poking around local body shops like no one's business trying to find the suspect. Wonder how the police knew it was a four door car? Good on them for making the decision to put the poor horse out of his misery. I wouldn't want to be the one making that decision. 

Condolances for your friend. Karma to the driver.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

they got the treads from the skid marks and they judged on size from where the biggest impact was on the horse.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

They probably didn't stop because they would have had to pay for the animal. At least that's what would happen where I live. As far as the police identifiying the type of car... You have more faith in them than I do.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That's strange the driver didn't stop because I am pretty sure that horse damaged his vehicle. Not sure of your laws, but here if my horse gets out & you hit it, I pay for the whole sha-bang and you can sue me for more.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

just found out theyre placing blame on my friend for not "keeping her livestock penned up" but she cant figure out how they broke out...
yeah waresbears pretty sure that persons gonna be needing lotsa tlc for the front of their car. its gotta be hard to explain the chunks of horsehair, flesh, and blood that are probably on their bumper....


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

About 35 years ago someone cut our fence to go dirtbiking on our property, horse got out, my sister's horse was killed on the road. Our homeowners insurance bought the person that hit our horse a new car, we were lucky she did't sue us for anything else. In the state of Missouri unless it is open range the horseowner is libable for the damage their loose horse causes.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

waresbear said:


> That's strange the driver didn't stop because I am pretty sure that horse damaged his vehicle. Not sure of your laws, but here if my horse gets out & you hit it, I pay for the whole sha-bang and you can sue me for more.


Ditto,
the blame,charges & fines etc goes to the horse & property owner,that is why you need liability insurance 
The person may have been impaired driving,hence a reason for not wanting to stick around or report the damage to vehicle,then he's in some doodoo not because he hit a horse....:-(


----------



## hillside farm (Dec 23, 2011)

Maybe the person that hit the horse was Talking or Texting on the phone and Not Paying Attendion to driving.
This is the Major cause of accidents today, Put the phone down & drive.........
To bad the horse had to get hit, but it is also the owners fault for not checking the fence and keeping it in good repair, so the animals couldn't get out.
Where I live the owner of the animal would be liable for damages...


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

oh my goodness pls tell your friend i am sorry for her loss. that is horrible


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

oh my. this just breaks my heart ...I can't stand hearing things like this, but it's so sad because it does happen. I remember when I was about 7 my dad and I were driving down a sort of back road, it was still a road that had cars enough though. Anyway, we see two horses galloping alongside the road! My dad pulled the car over and caught them, the owner then shows up and thanks him. 

I would be just a wreck if one of my girls ever got out ...


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Hillside she still doesnt no how they got out. She went and walked the line that morning and didnt find any holes and the gate was closed. But they do have a really bad ptoblem with dirt bikers cutting the fence and leaving it down and then rewiring it when they leave...they think yhat may be the case.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

That is gut wrenching to me. People are so heartless these days.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, here the driver would be able to sue and would win. This is why the old horsemen always say to have 2 fences between your horses and the road and if you look at really well designed horse property, it will have a perimeter fence and then pastures or paddocks fenced for the horses. 

I'm sorry for your friend. It sucks that someone would go and leave an animal in agony.


----------

